# RIP Little Remington....you were loved



## lovemylilbit (Mar 17, 2016)

I don't now if anyone will remember me, my name is Laura and my first post on here "So confused" has archived. I was trying to get opinions on if my mare was bred or not. Well after watching her for a while looking for signs, I gave up thinking she was just fat. I had a couple of family emergencies that took me out of state twice in the last month, when I got home this Sunday, Lizzy looked like she had lost a lot of weight, she had diareah, and I was worried about her.

I had been checking on her a lot yesterday as she just didn't seem right, and was going to tell my husband we needed to take her to the vet. I went out to the barn this afternoon to check on her again, and there at her feet was a beautiful colt, all clean and mostly dry. He wasn't able to get up. I am not sure how long since he had been born, no clue on if the birth was difficult, Lizzy did it all on her own. He did still have his golden slippers on and they were still wet and squishy.

Anyhow, We have been helping him stand, and he is able to stand on his own now and walk some, although still wobbly. He hasn't been able to nurse unless we put him right on the nipple. I have been checking on him every couple of hours, been trying to get him to nurse, but it takes 2 of us, 1 to hold him and one to guide him on the nipple. Only a few times have we actually seen him attatched and heard him sucking. With a suggestion from a friend we went out and bought some powdered colostrum and milk replacer and a bottle, just in case, as Lizzy really hasn't bagged up yet. But she does have milk in there, no doubt as when he gets a hold of the bag, milk comes streaming out.

I have tried expressing it, and rubbing it on her, so he would smell it and help him find it better. My husband is about to go to work and I can't get him attatched alone.

More then likely going to get him into the vet today, I have to call and see if they can either come out or if I can just bring him in, or if I need to bring mom in too I will have to borrow a trailer.

so anyhow, I could really use some advice while waiting to get a hold of the vet.

The nipple I got him was a lamb nipple. I don't think the hole was big enough, I made it bigger as he was sucking forever and got nothing out of it ( I measured before and after feeding), so after this last bottle I just gave him, he got maybe 2 ounces. How much milk does a miniature foal drink at a time?

I hold him up to her, or stand him next to her facing that direction, and he has tried nursing, but he sucks on everything but her nipple.

Thanks in advance for any advice. I am a nervous wreck. I am in love with him, I want him to live and I am trying everything I can think of.

I will try to add pictures here in a bit. We named him Remington.

Please forgive any misspellings, I have been up all night and am too tired to proof read.


----------



##  (Mar 17, 2016)

Try feeding him a little every hour. Two ounces is fine, let him take what he wants. If he can stand now, keep trying to help him find the nipple if you can. If you can express mom's milk, that is the best for him. You can even syringe it in his mouth (without the needle). The more frequently he eats and the more he takes the stronger he will get. He sounds like he may have had a difficult birth -- what we might call a dummy foal -- and it takes them a bit longer to sort things out. But he should come along, as long as you can keep getting colostrum into him -- his mom's is the best for him.

If mom doesn't stand well for him, try tying her so you have hands free to help him. If he will take the bottle, try getting him to stand next to momma and feed him in a natural nursing position by putting the bottle between mom's legs, so he's in the general vicinity of his mom's nipples.

Continue to try to get him to find mom's nipple first, but use the bottle if you must, because he needs to get a steady stream of food, every hour. Bottle feeding is a laborious and exhausting task, but keep at it. As he gets stronger and can stand better, hopefully he'll get better oriented and find the nipple on his own.

KUDOS on keeping a good eye on him. He's going to need your attention to keep moving forward. Getting him standing now is a move in the right direction and shows he's gaining a little. But try feeding him every hour during this first day. The vet can do a test to measure how much colostrum he's gotten to make sure it's enough, and hopefully he can come to your farm to see if he can assist.

Keep us posted on how Remington is doing.

Keep us posted.


----------



## Rocklone Miniature Horses (Mar 17, 2016)

Consider dummy foal syndrome if he doesn't seem to be just quite doing it.


----------



## lovemylilbit (Mar 17, 2016)

Thank you. I will keep working with him. I am going to try to find a different vet, the one I know of only does farm calls once a month.

Lizzy has been amazing. Standing still for him, standing over him watching him.

I will update again when I can. Going to have my husband try to help me get him attached before he goes to work.


----------



## paintponylvr (Mar 17, 2016)

Also, call your vet NOW, don't wait. There should be an emergency number listed on any vet's phone service that you can call and now is not the time to be afraid to do so.

Better to milk the mare out, in between encouraging him to "latch on" to her, and use her milk in the bottle than to use the Mare's milk replacer. This is so that he gets the colostrum that is so important. You can use the Mare's milk replacer later - it may come in handy.

The vet may give her some meds to help her "release" her milk or to bring her milk in. There are several types. Also, after checking your little guy, the vet will want to check the mare to be sure she is ok.


----------



## lovemylilbit (Mar 17, 2016)

I will also look up dummy foal syndrome, I have never heard of it


----------



## paintponylvr (Mar 17, 2016)

We are rooting for you, Lizzy aznd Remington!!


----------



## madmax (Mar 17, 2016)

If you can syringe his dam's milk (colostrum) into him as often as he will take it, that will be the best thing for him until a vet can tube him with milk expressed from his dam, Be careful he doesn't swallow the wrong way. That tubing will most often give him a big boost of strength. I had a dummy foal once and I know how hard it is to get him to latch onto the nipple, you have to be very frustrated, my sympathies, and I know you need a second pair of hands now.

If you go to the vet take the mare with you so he can milk her. Good luck, you are a good mom.


----------



## Debby - LB (Mar 17, 2016)

I do remember you! Congratulations on your new addition. Hopefully you can get a Vet out to check to make sure he received the colostrum he needs and to check your mare. It sounds like you found him in time, and since he is trying to suckle that is good.
Here is the link to a good article about neonatal maladjustment syndrome or dummy foal syndrome. ..and a video


----------



## lovemylilbit (Mar 17, 2016)

Thanks again to all who responded. The vet came this morning, they just left. He passed the clotting test to see if he got enough colostrum, they also think with as feisty as he was (he fought hard when they were examining him) that he has gotten enough to eat. I am wondering if he just isn't latching when we try to help him as he is getting mad for having his head pushed around, the vets (3 came out) also took turns trying to get him to latch and he just wouldn't stay on there. I had seen him at about 930 walk up to mom, I just pushed his butt a little and I heard him sucking and pretty sure swallowing, but it was very quick. So I am hoping everything will work out just fine, I just need to sit back and watch for any signs that he is getting weak and call them back out.

Lizzy is kind of quiet today, I let them know she just isn't herself, isn't really eating right now, they looked her over, checked her temp and said she looks good, just keep an eye on her. She was extremely well behaved, I was pleased. They loved both of them, especially Remington.

I will try to upload some pictures of him today, I tried doing it with my phone but I couldn't figure it out, so when I get some time I will get some up.


----------



## Ellesan (Mar 17, 2016)

I hope Lizzy and Remington are doing ok!! Keep us updated.

Debby, that video is great! Amazing that they can mimic the birth pressure like that!


----------



## chandab (Mar 17, 2016)

Foals naturally nurse little and very often, so you'll probably see him try several times an hour for the first few days, then it won't be quite so frequent after that, but probably still hourly.

Did the vet offer any pain meds for the mare, they are often give a little bit of banamine after foaling to help with the discomfort/pain of passing the placenta and uterine involution (contractions to help it go back to normal size after being stretched for pregnancy).


----------



## lovemylilbit (Mar 17, 2016)

Trying to add some pictures.


----------



## madmax (Mar 17, 2016)

Great news!

What a colorful foal, and so precious, I can see why you are already in love.


----------



##  (Mar 17, 2016)

What a handsome little guy!!! And I love the name. And such long, long legs! Jut beautiful -- I guess I should say "handsome" !!

So good the vets came out to help, and so WONDERFUL that he has gotten enough colostrum! Good job, YOU!!!!

If you can, take a little time outside the stall, peeking in, and watch for him to get up on his own and see if he nurses. He could be a "fooler" and actually be nursing in small amounts. Sometimes you can see milk on his muzzle or inside his lips when he's done.

He's just beautiful and please keep us posted on him and his little momma. You might want to ask the vet about getting momma some Banamine for her discomfort. I always used the injectable -- drawn up into a syringe, then I removed the needle and squirted it in momma's mouth. It tastes AWFUL, but it works very quickly with all the mucous membranes in their mouths!

CONGRATULATIONS again, and we're praying for both of them!! Good job in all you've done for him!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Mar 17, 2016)

Congratulations he is a ripper , please keep us posted on his progress


----------



## lovemylilbit (Mar 17, 2016)

A couple of hours after the vets left I found him laying in a corner. I went to pick him up to move him away and he was limp.

I tried to get him to nurse, my daughter was even holding LIZZY'S leg up to the side for better access, but he was too weak.

Ran in to make him a bottle while calling the vet back, got him to drink most of his bottle and they told me to bring him right in.

They were shocked as he was so full of life and active while they were here, and I was so confused as how he could be perfect and then a few hours later barely alive.

For those that suggested dummy foal syndrome, that is what they believe he has. They are doing all they can for him, and we took Lizzy up to the clinic as well so they can milk her for him, and work on his nursing when he is stronger.

I will update again when I hear something. No news is good news for Tonight, she will only call if needed. So should get an update in the morning.


----------



## chandab (Mar 18, 2016)

Prayers for your little guy.


----------



##  (Mar 18, 2016)

Thank goodness you were so attentive to him. Unfortunately, foals can crash quite suddenly, but so glad your vet is involved.

Oh, please keep us posted. Sending lots of prayers for Remington, momma and you.



ray


----------



## Rocklone Miniature Horses (Mar 18, 2016)

Sending lots of prayers. If it is dummy foal syndrome, make sure they do the rope squeeze on it. I really hope he pulls through x


----------



## lovemylilbit (Mar 18, 2016)

The vet called this morning, he is up and walking although wobbly. They tube fed him twice last night, syringe fed once. He doesn't have enough suction right now to try to nurse. They are milking Lizzy for him, she has some but not alot.

They are planning on doing the rope squeeze. She is trying to get it done this morning, I guess it works best if done before 3 days old.

I am so very thankful I found this vet. She truly seems to care about him. She stayed at the clinic last night in the stall with him so she could feed him.

We are heading up in a bit to see him, and hopefully will have more news by then.

If I need to move his updates to another are please let me know. Thank you for your kind words and advice.


----------



## Rocklone Miniature Horses (Mar 18, 2016)

Your vet sounds brilliant. Everything crossed.


----------



## chandab (Mar 18, 2016)

This is your foaling thread, so all information about him and his dam can stay right here. Glad to hear he is holding his own. Hope that rope squeeze helps him (I've never used, just watched the video).


----------



## Ellesan (Mar 18, 2016)

Hugs and prayers he will pull through!!


----------



## paintponylvr (Mar 18, 2016)

Everything crossed on my end as well.

Thank you for sharing this trying time with us.


----------



## Debby - LB (Mar 18, 2016)

I'll be praying for him and for you! They are both beautiful. It sounds like you have some good, caring vets! You didn't say but did you find the placenta for the vets to examine?..just wondering if Lizzy expelled it all.


----------



##  (Mar 18, 2016)

Saying lots of prayers here for you, too.




ray



ray



ray



ray



ray

And his updates belong RIGHT HERE!

Come on little Remington!! I'm praying that no news is good news...


----------



## lovemylilbit (Mar 18, 2016)

We talked with the clinic earlier, I don't have a full update as my vet was super busy, but the tech let us know that they did do the rope squeeze on him. It did help, but not as much as they were hoping for. While we were visiting he was still out of it, just very tired. He did wake up and started walking around.

She unhooked him from his iv and let him explore, it was wonderful to see as the last time I saw him he had oxygen on him and was squirming (it looked like he was having a seisure). He couldn't hold his head up much, but he did walk around a bit. He looks like he is sleep walking.

Anyhow, after they squeezed him the tech said that he had just "run through" there a bit ago. I would have loved to have seen that. They said he does have more energy, just hasn't gotten his suckle back yet.

We will get a full update from the vet in the morning. I know they are super busy and am trying not to call alot, even though I want to call constantly. She told me "no news is good news" so I keep that in the back of my head.

Lizzy is well, although to me she looks depressed. She tried to leave her stall with us. First her baby is taken, and she is taken from her home and left in a strange place. They have been watching her temp. She isn't producing much milk. They milk her about every 2 hours. They are only getting about 2 ounces.

As for the placenta, that is my fault. I was so worried about him after I found him, my husband buried it to keep the coyotes away. I know she passed it, I saw it, I just didn't think to look to make sure it was whole. They did give her a shot of oxy to help her milk let down, and said that would hopefully push anything left behind out. But they are watching for signs of that since I can't say if it was whole or not.

I think that is about all for tonight. I do have hope now he will make it. Even if I have to syringe or bottle feed him, I am willing to do whatever I can to get him through this.

His vet is wonderful and I know she is doing everything she can.


----------



##  (Mar 18, 2016)

She sounds just fabulous, and I, too, am hoping that no news is good news. You have done a wonderful job, and your quick actions kept him alive and got him to a safe place. Now, we will just pray for his will to survive, and it sounds like he's really trying hard. I'm sure the stress is hard on Lizzy, but she's in the best place for her AND Remington and will get the attention SHE needs, too.

Don't worry about the placenta. You did the right thing focusing on your baby. They will be watching her for any signs of infection, and you did what was right -- focusing on Remington. They'll figure it out, so we'll all just pray for Remington, and thank you for your quick actions to bring him along this far. You've done wonderfully, and we are all just praying that Remington pulls through. Little ones give us some great scares, and we'll look for some positive reports in the morning.

Rest well, you've done a great job!!

We've worked through some other "dummy foals" here with good outcomes, with lots of prayers and attention from caring owners and good vets. We will expect the same for Remington. We're here for you, and know you are supported by friends who sincerely care for what you're going through. I've had a dummy foal in the past that survived, with round-the-clock hourly feedings for the first 3 days, and constant attention for the first few weeks. She survived, and went on to be a brood mare herself. And I know that Renee in Italy has a thread here for her little man from a year or two ago, and he also made it through. So, we're thinking positive thoughts for a good outcome for Remington, too.



ray


----------



## Rocklone Miniature Horses (Mar 19, 2016)

He is a fighter! Keep it up Remington!


----------



## lovemylilbit (Mar 19, 2016)

I talked to my vet today, she said they are both doing well. Pretty much the same as what the tech said, he does have more energy, but still not sucking right. He doesn't stay latched on even just a bottle.

He wanders around the clinic as he pleases, picks a corner and lays where he wants.

She did say most foals have no residual effects from this.

I am feeling so much better and don't even mind that he is still at the hospital as he should be fine.i am really looking forward to them both being home, seeing them running around in the yard.


----------



## Rocklone Miniature Horses (Mar 19, 2016)

That's great keep up the updates


----------



##  (Mar 19, 2016)

This is a good report!! Most of the "dummy" foals seem to outgrow their early problems, and go on just fine. Just a "bump in the road" that can be lethal if it weren't for attentive owners like you! You've done so well being so careful with him, and we're so happy he's doing better.

Can't wait until we can hear he'll be coming home to your waiting arms!!!


----------



## Ellesan (Mar 19, 2016)

Good news!! Looking forward to see his progress?


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Mar 20, 2016)

Great news , I hope he continues to improve , it sounds like your vet is doing a wonderful job


----------



##  (Mar 21, 2016)

Hope to hear more about how Remington is doing, and Momma too!!


----------



## lovemylilbit (Mar 21, 2016)

Both Lizzy and Remington are home!!!!!!! He is much better. Still "slow" as in still wanders around, standing in corners, but he is running, cantering, following people, and his Momma.

Lizzy has started rejecting him. We have to watch them together as she is biting and pushing him around. She will stand and let him try to nurse if we hold her still, but if she isn't held she will keep walking away from him.

We will keep trying to get him nursing off his mom, the vet thinks she may not have enough milk, they have been milking her and only getting 2 ounces at a time. I won't give up though, I will keep working with them.

He is in the house for the night, I do live in Florida but we are under a frost warning tonight, and without a momma to cuddle with, we are following the vets advice to keep him in tonight. Yep I am a crazy animal lover that will bring them right in. 

I am feeling much better. He looks great, active and just looks like a healthy boy.

I wish it all worked out with no problems and his mom was able to raise him, but we will deal with what has been going on and try to do the best for them both.


----------



## Rocklone Miniature Horses (Mar 21, 2016)

Im SO glad he seems to be doing wellish. Still sounds to me like a bit of dummy foal syndrome - often the mares will reject them cause they are not "right" (it may be worth roping him again?? maybe the vets didn't do it enough?) Also, did they check his eyes for any blindness?

I think its cocoa that brings in a mares milk? I could be wrong.


----------



##  (Mar 22, 2016)

Such good news!! I'm in Florida, too, and it was a cold night last night. So glad you brought him inside!!

I'd keep trying holding mom so he can nurse -- the stimulation of true nursing (not just pumping) may help bring in a greater milk supply!!

I'm just so excited they are both home, and Remington made it through!! Congratulations again on all your hard work in keeping this little one alive!!


----------



## Debby - LB (Mar 22, 2016)

So wonderful to hear they are at home!


----------



## Ellesan (Mar 22, 2016)

Yay!!!! You've done such a great job. And I would bring mine inside too. Can't wait to see more pics. My baby is due in a few months so I'm baby hungry.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Mar 22, 2016)

Fantastic news



You really have done such an amazing job, congratulations





Kepp us posted with his progress and Pictures of course


----------



##  (Mar 22, 2016)

Yes, pictures, of course!!!!


----------



## paintponylvr (Mar 22, 2016)

Sooo.... a few ?s and a lot of my own experience? (another of my books???)

1st - GLAD they are both home. AND yes, at only 28* here last night and 32* the night before, It's been cold! What a surprise after 90* day/70* nite last week.

2nd - There doesn't seem to be any "new" research out there on drugs/bringing in milk/mares. Most of the info I found was last printed clear back in early to mid 2000s. BUT - there were several interesting articles that I did read.

CSU Equine Repro lab - Domperidone (not dated?)

OK Maybe mid - late 2000s - Drug protocol turns rescued mares to nurse mares (nov 200 2008)

This one thought was after the one above but there must be another article I haven't found yet... Owner Blog - Making a New Mom...

There is a bit more - actually still reading! But... The only thing that seems to have changed since we had our experience with ONE Shetland mare is that Domperidone seems to be in Gel format, not liquid as it was when we used it in 1998. I used this as a search term - "drug to bring in equine milk".

**********

In 1997, we had our first shetland foal. She wasn't on the ground when I was ready to go into work (at that time, I went in well before daylight to download the safe and account for previous days' $$ at a truck stop in MT. Bookkeeper, cashier), but just a few hours later, my step dad showed up w/ my 3 daughters and pictures of our new baby "Chicka Boom" (after the popular toddler ABC book/song - "Chicka Chicka Boom Boom - will there be enough room..."). Patty, mom, had laid down and "squirted" foal into sire's paddock (found one spot she could have fit under the fence?). Dad/girls found him standing 3 legged, squealing and cleaning off a still very wet baby who was trying to nurse on him! The vet had been down the road checking cattle for another rancher so stopped in and checked the "crazy pony lady's" pony baby. Don't know if IgG was checked at the time...






Dad, the girls and I shared a quick lunch in the restaurant, then they left for errands and I finished out my day. It was about 2 in the afternoon when I arrived home to problems... The mare (a 3 y old maiden) would not leave the foal alone (who was down when I first looked). They weren't up in their shelter, protected from the wind, but down at the gate where the dry and not warm wind blew dust, straw and such around. Every time the foal got up, mama would knock her down. When I got into the pen, the foal stayed down - mare was just upset. Baby's eyes were crusted shut, her tongue tip sticking out of her mouth and dryer than I'd have liked. Pinching her neck - skin stayed ridged/standing (



). I was a "little" panic-y! I was alone, the errands must not have been done yet as no-one else around. The paddocks where our ponies were, were quite a ways away from the house/phone etc. No such thing as cell phones, then (according to Sierra, who just got back from a round trip drive to MT, there is still no signal for phones & no internet up there at Mom's place). I tried getting the filly to Patty's udder and Patty "turned mean"... So I let the foal lay back down, milked the mare into my hands (not a problem- offered her relief as though her bag not as large some I get now, it was tight, hot & obviously painful) and then drizzled that into the filly's mouth. Then again (I think several times, don't know/remember for sure). Since they were close to the water bucket, I dipped water out of the bucket and cleaned up the filly's eyes. They showed "fire" once they opened! Determined little girl, she stood on her own then. I'm pretty sure I milked the mare one last time, then drove past parents' main drive down to neighbor's house. Used their phone, called vet & neighbor took me, mare & foal to vet hospital. At that point the vet didn't give me too much hope - percentage of life - LOW @ 25% (or so). Shook my head, stated baby already named by kids and have to try. He shook his head and gave me a list of things to do, and a list of pricing... Hmmm - payments? Yes. So we both went to work. While he gave the foal blood plasma, IV, I milked the mare again. He then tubed that milk directly into the foal. Think I was there for couple hours - long enough to milk the mare at least 2x more. The vet then showed me to the door -he had others he had to check on. Not sure if he had another tech/vet there at the time (I only remember him there the 2 yrs I was a client up there) or if he spent the nite w/ my mare/foal. Next morning, before I went to work, the area where mare/foal were was open and I milked the mare and stored the milk. He'd left directions for bottle feeding the foal and she took some...

Baby MADE IT! Mom came home w/i 24 hours as she was again chasing the foal around the stall, no longer had much milk (no Domperidone?) and vet felt better to bottle raise the foal (little did I know the work ahead!). The foal stayed another 24 hours.

We fed her the rest of the mare's milk we could milk out of Patty, her dam. By the time she came home she wasn't taking the bottle very well - may have been "dummy foal" mild, but we got her to suckle out of a bowl. Foal-Lac became a regular purchase for a long time! The 1st 20 days - she slept on a crib mattress in our kitchen at night getting bowl fed every 2 hours.









She went to Mom/Dad's place every morning and when she'd no longer stay laying down in the front floor board while I was driving, she went back into the pen where she was born, permanently. A bucket was kept fresh and full of "milk" every day/night. She had her sire next to her in his pen and Patty was then running out on pasture.









This is way, way too long. Long story VERY SHORT - foal was Stuffy - name changed later when a neighbor who drove on the road that split Mom/Dad's property asked about the "stuffed animal" out in the paddock. She will be 20 yrs old on May 20th and has raised 4 of her own foals w/o problems.

1998 - Patty is back in foal (not foal heat, but following heat cycle) and we are moving - from up near the Canadian border, MT to middle of NC. About 3,500 miles... Trip - is another long, convoluted and crazy story! But they bounced together (yearling Stuffy and Patty) in the back of a "custom built" stock trailer made out of a Ford Courier truck bed.






10 days after arriving in NC and getting somewhat set up - Patty showed signs and then next morning had another filly - earlier than expected. Again - very little milk, small but tight, painful udder. New vet now knows story and gives me Domperidone. W/I 12 hours - Patty is a "milk cow" and Shado, raised by Patty, did fine! In 1998, a late summer colt and again problems. This colt is given both a blood transfusion and tubed w/ colostrum from one of our other mares. Patty got her dose(s) of Domperidone & he also made it - was raised by Patty after he was set straight and her milk in good. I determined to try breeding Patty one last time, then retire her if there were more probs, but we lost her during the week she was being bred (perforated bowel)...

**********

So I'm wondering - 3 - about Domperidone for your mare to try to bring her milk in, 4- more "roping" for the Remington for dummy syndrome OR 5 - just "bottle" raising him... And buckets that he can drink out of work great!! and allow him to be a horse while you get some much needed sleep in between still checking on him...


----------



## lovemylilbit (Mar 23, 2016)

I am heart broken to share that Remington passed away today. He had been doing wonderfully since we brought him home, running, playing, jumping, following us around. He looked like a normal happy foal.

I set my alarm and fed him every 3 hours. At 130am my husband got up to feed him for me to give me a break and some sleep. We had him in the house again as the temp outside was still cold. He was fine, had energy, sucked his bottle down.

I went in at 430 and he was still doing well just seemed tired. I didn't think much of it till later, who wouldn't be tired at 430 in the morning. He was drinking, but was slow at it. He didn't finish his bottle. I got him to lay down and went back to bed.

My husband got up for his next feeding. He called to me and said that Remi wouldn't stand up. We both were trying to help him balance. He had no strength, he was pretty much limp again.

I called the vet clinic and they said bring him in. So I rushed him back in, by the time I got there he couldn't even hold his head up.

He had a seizure during the drive there. It took them a couple of hours but they got him stable. They were going to keep him overnight again, just not sure what was going on with him.

I went back to see him before I went home, my vet was sitting with him, she had been crying. I know she had gotten attached to him as she had been the one sleeping in the clinic with him feeding him at night, and was happy he was well enough to go home, but sad to see him go.

We talked about all that had happened since we got him home, how well he was doing.

About 30 minutes after I got home she called me. She let me know that he had had another seizure and they did everything they could but they couldn't get him back.

I honestly don't think that today was his first times having seizures. The very first time I saw him was through my barn window. I saw Lizzy standing over what I first thought was one of my goats, I saw legs flailing and I thought she had kicked or hurt one of my goats and it was down. I went running in the barn and on my way saw all my goats were there and accounted for. That was when I saw Remington up close and realized what he was and I wasn't seeing things. He was very weak and not able to stand. That is where it all started.

My vet is thinking he may have had something else going on neurologically. I am not sure if it was due to the dummy foal syndrome or something seperate.

We thought about a necropsy, but honestly with the vet bill we had already, and the fact that what it told us won't change the fact that he is gone, we just brought him home to bury him.

I do not have a single doubt that my vet did all she could for him. This was her first case of dummy foal syndrome, but I know that she truly cared for him and is as heart broken as I am that he is gone.

She made me a hoof print from him with his name on it. I have my photo's, videos and memories of the week that my dream came true and I had a beautiful foal.

I am burying him in my back yard and will plant my favorite flowers with him. I may have only had him for a week but he stole my heart and this is going to take me a long time to get over him. I still can't believe it. I want him back. I want to go back and change everything. I have been questioning what I could have missed, what I could have done differently. I wish I had more pictures, more videos and spent more time cuddling him.

I love him, I miss him, I am physically sick from a broken heart and regrets. I kissed his head before I left him at the vet, and told him I loved him. I hope he felt it, I hope in his short life he knew how special he was and how hard I was trying to make sure he would be ok.


----------



## chandab (Mar 23, 2016)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Mar 24, 2016)

I am so sorry for your loss. Please know you did all you could for him. You are an amazing mother and Im sure that he knew that. Your vet sounds wonderful and that they have done everything that they possibly could for him.

I dont often get tears in my eyes , but reading your last paragraph.............





I am sending you the biggest cyber hug

Take Care Ryan


----------



## Mona (Mar 24, 2016)

So very sorry for your loss.


----------



##  (Mar 24, 2016)

I'm very sad reading this, but hold your head up proud....you did an awesome job saving this boy multiple times, and giving him so much love. For the short life he had, I know he felt loved.

Your vet did an incredible job -- few vets would have taken as much time and care as she did, in trying to save him. I'm sending lots of cyber hugs your way, and thank you for loving him the way you did.

Again, you tried so hard, I was hoping for a better outcome for you, but hope you have good memories of the times you spent with him.


----------



## paintponylvr (Mar 24, 2016)

lovemylilbit said:


> She made me a hoof print from him with his name on it. I have my photo's, videos and memories of the week that my dream came true and I had a beautiful foal.
> 
> I am burying him in my back yard and will plant my favorite flowers with him. I may have only had him for a week but he stole my heart and this is going to take me a long time to get over him. I still can't believe it. I want him back. I want to go back and change everything. I have been questioning what I could have missed, what I could have done differently. I wish I had more pictures, more videos and spent more time cuddling him.
> 
> I love him, I miss him, I am physically sick from a broken heart and regrets. I kissed his head before I left him at the vet, and told him I loved him. I hope he felt it, I hope in his short life he knew how special he was and how hard I was trying to make sure he would be ok.


You did everything you could (quite a lot) and it sounds like he was only meant to be with you that short time. I'm soooo sorry for your loss.





YES, he knew that you loved him and supported him before he went on his next journey.

I think that that Memorial you plan for him, will be awesome and a nice place for your to spend time when you need to - even if for only a moment.

A tear is shared and cyber hugs on the way.


----------



## Ellesan (Mar 24, 2016)

I am so sad and sorry to read this. I feel your heartbreak and wiping the tears. You did an amazing job. Big (((hugs))) I make horse hair jewelry and mementos. If you have any hair I can make something for you for free. You can look at my FB page "koda's Korner"


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Mar 24, 2016)

So sorry. Hope the mare is doing all right.


----------



## Cayuse (Mar 24, 2016)

I am so sorry for your loss.

Godspeed, Little Remington.

There is another star up in heaven tonite.


----------



## Rocklone Miniature Horses (Mar 25, 2016)

My hearts breaking for you





Run free little remmington. Some horses are just too good for this earth.

Sending you massive hugs x


----------



## madmax (Mar 25, 2016)

I am so sorry that you lost him, you surely did all possible to help him. I would think he knew how he was loved from all those devoting such over the top effort and love to give him a chance. Rest in peace little guy.


----------



## lovemylilbit (Mar 25, 2016)

Thank you everyone. I am having a really hard time with his death.

Lizzy has been fine. When we got her home from the vet she was herself again. You could tell she was happy to be home, she was running around bucking, tossing her head, rolling and playing. It has been beautiful to see.

For me it seems too early to think of having her bred again, but at the same time I am thinking about it. There will never be another Remington. He has left a big hole in my heart. This is something I have wanted for as long as I can remember. He was a dream come true.

I am scared of this happening again. I am worried about putting all that time into having another foal and losing it. I wasn't expecting Remington, but the minute I saw him he was mine and I loved him. How would it be waiting for nearly a year for a foal and that much more time in planning.

I don't even know if I am making any sense.

We buried him yesterday. I am going to get my favorite flowers to plant with him. My heart still aches. My kids of course are heart broken too, my oldest took it the hardest.

I am going to take some time. I need time to let this hurting heal. I don't want to rush into anything, I am just so full of questions.

Lizzy herself was a dream come true. When we met her and they told me her name was Elizabeth, I knew she was meant to be. My middle name is Elizabeth. She has become such a wonderful girl. For a little while I was questioning what I was thinking when we brought her home.

She went through a time period of kicking whenever we touched her belly, walked near her while she was eating, lifting her feet to clean them. I was worried she would never trust us.

But she has come around so much. I believe she is happy here. I believe she has learned to trust us and knows we love her.

Sorry for my rambling. I have a few friends that understand my loss. Remington was loved by everyone that met him he was a special little guy. I also have some family/friends that think he was "just a horse", that I was crazy for having him in the house, and I am weird for how I am about my animals. Don't get me wrong I know they feel bad that I am hurting, I just don't think they really get how much he was loved and wanted.


----------



##  (Mar 25, 2016)

Breeding can be a hard experience for us sometimes. I'm sure everyone here feels your loss, as we have all lost a special baby at least once, some of us many times. You will hear the phrase..."breeding isn't for the faint of heart". It can be hard sometimes, but it can also be a joyous occasion, full of fun and the wonder of birth.

We are here for you, whatever you decide in the future. We KNOW and understand! Remington was loved by all of us, too, but sometimes no matter how hard we pray, they pass, leaving an empty spot in our hearts.

You did everything you could, and Remington was loved by all here and received many prayers and wishes to pull through for you and your family.

We're all happy Lizzy is back to her "old self" and doing well.

Sending more {{{{HUGS}}}} to you.

~~Diane


----------



## Cayuse (Mar 25, 2016)

It will take time for you to heal. I lost my old mare a month ago and I am still in the disbelief stage even though she was older and it was to be expected at some point. It must be so much more difficult with à foal, I just can't imagine. Sometimes horses have a way of breaking our hearts, but they are worth it and make up for it in a hundred other ways.

I'm glad that Lizzy is home with her family and doing fine. Sending a big bunch of hugs to you and your family and Lizzy,too.


----------



## lovemylilbit (Mar 25, 2016)

Ugh..... I just lost it again. Cleaning my kitchen, I grabbed Remington's eye medicine ( he got a scratch on his eye from flailing around on the dirt trying to stand) my first thought was that I needed to keep it for him, and then it hit me again that I don't because he is gone.

We bought our flowers for his grave. I picked a lot of my favorites, one being bleeding hearts.

I know it hasn't been long, it just really hurts.


----------



## Rocklone Miniature Horses (Mar 25, 2016)

Any death is very hard, esp one you invested so much in. I lost a little injured bunny once, i found him in the road. I spent looots at the vets for anti-bs and pain meds and this or that. Up for milk feeds and water bottles and wound flushes etc... I kept the little thing alive for a couple weeks but it just was not to be. I loved looking after him/her so i did sort of feel lost after it and it took a while to get back to normal. But it will happen.

As for re-breeding, some people breed back to back esp if a foals lost, but personally i would not want a mare to breed every year. I would want to give them a year off to heal. Pregnancy and Birth is hard.


----------



## lovemylilbit (Mar 25, 2016)

I would definitely love to have her bred again someday. I am in no hurry though. I don't want to rush to replace Remi, no one could replace him, but I am going to take my time to heal before I start worrying about trying for another foal.

One day it will happen again. I will just enjoy my pictures and memories of him, watch with all of you waiting on your foals, and then down the road when I am ready I will look into it.

It has been an emotional week. Ups and downs, worries and joy, and a lot of tears. But my time with him was worth it. Of course I wish I had more time with him and that he was still here, but my dream came true.

I agree Lizzy needs some time to heal as well. I haven't seen her mourning or looking for him like I have seen goats do. But I do know pregnancy and birth is very hard work and I will take this time bonding with her more and giving her extra love and affection.

Thank you again everyone for your care, understanding and kind words. It is nice to have a place to talk about my feelings about him where people understand.


----------



## Rocklone Miniature Horses (Mar 26, 2016)

I think mares know when somethings happened because a foals been poorly. They seem better equipped to handle the emotions. I'm sure she will give you lots of strength to get through it too


----------



## Kim P (Mar 26, 2016)

I just read your thread. Made me sad too. I love his name and he was gorgeous! Sounds like everyone did everything they could. Your vet sounds great. Sending you prayers for healing. Love bleeding hearts too.


----------



## lovemylilbit (Mar 27, 2016)

A picture of my little Remington that one of the vets took right before he came home from the clinic with me the first time he was there. I keep looking at his pictures.

A friend made a beautiful cross with his name on it for his grave. I wish it would let me add more pictures of him, but it keeps telling me they are too big.


----------



##  (Mar 27, 2016)

Send them to me at: [email protected] and I'll post them for you!!

What a lovely picture of him!

~~Diane


----------



## lovemylilbit (Mar 27, 2016)

My post may get picture heavy, I guess I have to upload them off of my computer as my phone didn't want to work.

Thank you Ellesan for your offer to make something for me from Remington's hair, I did cut some, but his hair is so short and I didn't get much I am not sure you could make anything out of it.

These 2 pictures are of Lizzy with her son. She was not really pleased with him being around after coming home from the hospital, she would push him around some, but not full on attack him.

The next picture is of the beautiful cross my friend made me for his grave. She was so heartbroken when he passed, she had been looking forward to watching him grow with me, and I know it meant alot for her to make this for him, and I am so thankful.

If I can get anymore on here I would like to share some more pictures. I was getting on here mostly on my phone and I couldn't get the pictures to upload, but he was such a beautiful sweet boy, I only had him for such a short time, but I am proud of my Remington.


----------



## lovemylilbit (Mar 27, 2016)

First picture here is of Remington, this was him in the hospital, just a few hours after the vet had left my house where he was fine and walking around active, to here where he was unresponsive and barely alive. This was after a few hours of them getting him stable, and after I had gone home to get Lizzy to bring her back to the clinic so they could milk her to feed Remington. 


The next is of my youngest and I visiting him the next day. He had been more active and just eaten so was really tired. 


We were getting ready to leave at this visit when he stood up and wanted to walk around. The vet unhooked his IV because he was determined he was walking somewhere. We walked around the clinic with him, even though he looked like he was sleep walking I was so happy to see him up and around after not even able to hold his head up. 


a few days in the hospital and we were able to bring him home.


----------



## lovemylilbit (Mar 27, 2016)

This first picture was of the morning of the day we brought him home. In his padded room, where the vet spent the last couple nights he was in the hospital with him. 


His first night home. He had been outside playing with the girls. I was unable to find a warm dog jacket for him, so I had my pink one from my goat on him. We brought him in the house his last 2 nights as even though we live in Florida we had frost warnings, and since his mom was not able to be around him unsupervised yet, and he didn't have a warm buddy to cuddle with, he was indoors at night.


----------



## Kim P (Mar 27, 2016)

Lovely pics! He sure got lots of loving and pampering. He knew he was special and loved very much!


----------



##  (Mar 27, 2016)

What a wonderful legacy of pictures for this precious little one. Remington was so loved, and these pictures show he knew it -- just wanting to be up and walking with you while you were at the vet clinic. These are just precious, and I thank you for sharing these with us. They are simply fabulous!! He was a handsome boy, and we'll all miss watching him grow. But he was wanted elsewhere, and you know he is happily running everywhere now!! A special little angel!!


----------



## paintponylvr (Mar 28, 2016)

THANKYOU, thank you for sharing your beautiful pics of your boy!!

WOW, you friend made a beautiful cross for him. Hope it's not to macabre to ask if you'll share pics of his memorial when it's finished?

Don't worry that your mare doesn't seem to be missing him much. It's probably better that way - it will allow you time to heal w/o having to deal with issues with her as well. When you are ready to breed her again, she should be just fine (ours was for the next two) though you will want to remember what she was like with her foal and take any precautions in the future if needed. You'd be surprised which/how many memories will soften around the edges over time - while the ones of your Remington will remain strong.

Another Cyber HUG coming your way!


----------

